# Tucson Symphony Orchestra Season 2022-23



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

We will be traveling to Tucson AZ for the following concerts, just purchased on a subscription:

*Fairy Tales & Firebirds: Sunday Oct 16 2:00 PM*
Carl Maria von Weber: Oberon Overture
Maurice Ravel: Mother Goose
Einojuhani Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, Concerto for Birds and Orchestra
Igor Stravinsky: Firebird Suite 

*Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No.2 Sunday Nov 13 2:00 PM*
Juan Pablo Contreras: MeChicano 
Sergei Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2
Carl Nielsen: Symphony No. 4, “Inextinguishable”

*Voices of America Sunday Dec 4 2:00 PM*
William Grant Still: Serenade
George Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
Antonín Dvořák: Symphony No. 9, “From the New World”

*Beethoven's Ninth - Sunday Jan 22 2:00 PM*
Wagner: Prelude to The Mastersingers of Nuremberg
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder*
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9, “Choral”

We're looking forward to these events!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Maybe I'll see you at those concerts. I love the TSO and their brilliant music director. But you're going to miss their Mahler 2nd! I live 100 miles up state but never pass up an opportunity to hear the TSO and have a meal at El Charro. Or a day hike in Sabino Canyon.


----------

